# Pretty good Ranger tribute video.



## cbiwv (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Headshot (Jul 12, 2010)

Gay.  It should say Ranger School tribute, cause I didn't see a fucking Scroll anywhere in that video.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 12, 2010)

lmfao


----------



## cbiwv (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's one with a scroll or two.


----------



## dknob (Jul 12, 2010)

Regiment needs a new fucking hooah/recruiting video. Our footage is so damn old.


----------



## 1/75MadMan (Sep 9, 2010)

dknob said:


> Regiment needs a new fucking hooah/recruiting video. Our footage is so damn old.


 
AGREED!


----------

